# steppin down



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well i have been thinkin of steppin down from the lift and outlaws to some 26" and stock suspension. i have been missin my trail bike and i think i can turn the brute back into what i am missin. i would really like some big horns or something similar to them. i also would like to have the 08 springs to soften up the ride. tires, lift and springs are alll up for trade.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Man, don't be haisty, have a couple beer n a good night sleep you'll have forgotten all about the delusions of happiness with a less than capable machine and remember that yer Brute was designed and customized by you personally and is like a good dog............just messin with ya:haha:, really glad yer gonna keep it n remodel though, nice choice.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I dropped mine back down a while back and love it as a more trail worthy machine. Plus I don't break near as many parts as I did when it was a full-on mudder.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i remember when i had just 27's. did good in mud and ran like no tomm i raced z400's blaster and stuff and ate them up with the 27's


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea i miss zippin through the trails and not being sore after a ride


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im still young so im good lol as for my bro in law, it beats him up after a day of riding also those 08 springs are def nice and no lift for a trail/mud rider


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I know the feeling.... dont get me wrong, I love the heck outta my lift and will probably never get rid of it but it does take away from all the cuttin up that my freinds get to enjoy and I have to sit and watch. IT ALL CHANGES WHEN WE GET TO DEEP STUFF LOL (Well may consider a 4" Catvos...but other than that I'd never get rid of it)


----------



## randyfugate (Jun 23, 2010)

yea . i had a 10 in Catvos lift it was to wide for the trail , so i step down to a 6 in catvos love it good in trails mud and it loves deep water


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

ditch the 26's and get some 28" zillas and a almond secondary spring. i have a 09 brute and rode it for a year with the 28 zillas on my stock bike, stock springs, stock suspension. competly stock. and even with the 28's i could nail down the throttle and spin tires whenever and however i wanted. didnt take much away. you should get the 28 with an almond sec spring just to give you a little more to turn them. plus you will be just a little higher with 28's than the 26's. it wil help you a little more whne you want to hit the mud:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I did it, and you saw how much fun I had at the Labor Day ride, hell I followed you through all those holes didnt I  Especially the first one you tricked us into backwards. :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I set the record at a local mud bog with 26'' 589's and a 2'' HL lift . I like to slide and play to much to get a huge lift and tires .


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been thinking about doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think you will l ike it better IMO


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've only had my 300 up and going (going good anyway) for 2 months and I pulled the lift off the front (still running progressive rate adj shocks/springs) and will be pulling my spooled front diff and epi clutch out soon.

It takes the "fun" factor out of it for me...its like I'm on a mission just to drive the thing...It'd be alright if you trailered it to the mud then ran a straight line across the hole then loaded it back up. If you have to ride any distance its no fun...and when its no fun...its time to do something different!!!


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I think no lift and good tires is a good compromise.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

just do like i did and tell your wife your buying her a brute, then put some rims and tires on snorkle it and leave everthing else stock then you've got 2 rides you can choose from.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Take the lift off and leave the 29.5's. I love mine like that especially on IRS rims I absolutely hate it on all SRA rims which hopefully ill get rid of soon. Try running without the lift and see how you like it. I ran mine at the labor day ride without a lift on and imo it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im totally with skid on this one.....


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree with skip and him^^. Two is always better than one.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Wow from reading all your threads, I thought alls they was for riding down yawndah in them theyah southahn states there's no trail rideing just swamps, and you needed to be lifting.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

There's no "w" in yonder.... and it's pronounced "thar" , like "far" but with a "th" at the front instead of a "f". lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Stogi said:


> There's no "w" in yonder.... and it's pronounced "thar" , like "far" but with a "th" at the front instead of a "f". lol


hahaha about 20 years ago I was in Vancouver on a training course. I met a guy from Georgia who was there on separate business. Anyway I was totally enamoured with his accent. I don't know if it was embelishing things, but he claimed he had a "home by a crick in the holler" I didn't stop smiling the whole week. 

Reading your posts are one thing, but listening to the videos....dang...it just makes me smile. :bigok:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well gettin another brute for the wife is a no go cuz i got rid of that long ago. i tried the no lift with the 29.5's and they rub with irs rims when i bottom out. i like the zillas but i really want to try the big horns for a trail tire. also im just tired of doin 30 mph and listening to my motor scream , im ready for some butt puckering speed , ya know!!! got my 08 springs coming (thank tonka) now i need to sell the lift and trade off the tires


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I wish I had the tires you want, cause I would love to have your laws...


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I know how ya feel. I might trade my 30s for 28s and pull off my lift. Im going to make a few more rides how it sits and make a decision. I love the added ground clearance but kinda miss being able to haul ***.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've had my brute with 28 zillas since I bought it.My favorite riding is fast paced trail riding with extreme hill climbs.I just recently put the RDC lift and snorkeled it,but kept my 28's.I couldn't be more happy.It still rides and performs the way I want it to.My reason for adding snorkels and lift were for insurance in bad situations.I was undecided for a long time.But now I'm glad I did it.
Also,I do not run a clutch kit or stiffer spring,because I wanted to keep full power throughout acceleration.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well the 29.5's just got traded to a friend of mine for his 28 backs . the laws are about 2 1/2 " taller than the backs . i'm gonna ride it for a while and see if i still want to go down to 27's zillas , so the backs may be for sale before long. i also have my lift off and for sale in the WTS section. now i'm thinkin i need to get rid of the red sec spring


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

like i said i have been running 28 zillas almost since i bought the bike. and i have no regrets. with the 28 zillas and everything stock i was still running 60 mph, and was handling awesome. i did like monsterbrute and added the snorks and 2" lift just for insurance. last weekend i was up to 50 on a gravel road and still had a bit more throttle to go. still has the speed and handling like before to, plus the zillas are lighter than most tires and still will be good in the mud. i was going almost everywhere some laws were going but i just couldnt get out theor ruts to well. i think you would be very happy with the 28's and a 2" lift or stock suspension


----------

